# Will PCD set up iPhones?



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Picking up our 535 on the 26th and wondering if they will set up our iPhones to iDrive while we are there? Have not done this before and would be very helpful dealing with work on the trip back home.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

They do it during ED... I'm sure they'll do it during PCD. It's a very quick process.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

They will when they go over the car with you.


----------



## Wbell2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, they set me up with both of my iPhones (one personal & one work) while going over the iDrive features.


----------

